# 220gal SA Bio Tope in the making



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

here is where i am with my 220, this is the DIY stand and canopy setup i did last summer.

so far i have 13 F1 G. Altifrons. Rio Xingu. 2-3"

6 large snails,

30 tetras 
L177
2 unknown so far

much more to come.


































not sure of the L# of these, the spots are more yellow then white like they are in the second pic


















L177


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job. How did you get a huge piece of wood like that?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks good :thumb:

Heiko Bleher did an article on a Rio Xingu biotope...
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... cle_id=646
It has some pictures and is an interesting read, might be good for motivation/ideas.

Ed


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm so very envious of you...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

illy-d said:


> I'm so very envious of you...


I'll echo this sentiment.

That's one big tank and a big piece of driftwood.

But...30 tetras! dude you need atleast 2 or 3 schools of 30+.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know, I like the visual effect of one school of 50+ tetras ...

Love the hardscape!!! :thumb:

Though you probably already know of course, someone has to mention it ... neons will be a pretty lunch eventually! :lol: But as cheap as they are, not much more than feeder guppies here, they deffinately be more healthy than feeders from the lfs. 

Amazing tank though! Always always wanted a nice sized school of large geo's ... :drooling:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice looking setup, keep us updated for sure. Won't the goldie pleco make lunch out of those plants?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Fan_tas_tic tank. I am jealous of your scale.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

H3ll, I'd say one school of 100+ cardinal tetras in a tank that big...but that's just me.

The photo could pass for a 75 until you see how small the geos are! wow!

I'd work on the driftwood placement a bit. The arrangement could be improved, IMHO.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

> H3ll, I'd say one school of 100+ cardinal tetras in a tank that big...but that's just me.


I'd 2nd that motion


----------



## Joefish (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the comments, the only problem i have with the neon's is they end up in my sump, they swim into the reef boxes, tisk tisk , oh well, once they are all gone and i am sure its just a matter of time, i will get a big group of diamond tetras or Colombian tetras. i don't have to worry about them getting sucked into the reef box.

as for the driftwood,

i got it from tedsfishroom.com he has HUGE chunks for a great price.

i did add a foot ball size piece of java fern to the tank i split it up along the top branches of the wood.

more to come

Joe


----------

